# zu Oracle mit JDBC verbinden ???



## Guest (13. Mai 2004)

Hi, kleines Problem, oder vielleicht auch nur eigene Dummheit.
Ich habe anhand der in der Doku von OracleHome8i, versucht mich per JDBC zu connecten, aber es funzt einfach nicht.

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch die Erleuchtung parat.
Wenn ja, dann bitte genau die Verbindung mit der Treibereinbindung (OracleDriver()) und der darauf folgenden Connection schildern und Code schicken.

Ich verwende als Entwicklungsumgebung Borland´s JBuilder9.

Danke für schnelle Hilfe! 

 :?: ,


----------



## nollario (13. Mai 2004)

```
import java.sql.*;
class dbAccess {
  public static void main (String args []) throws SQLException
  {
        try {
              Class.forName ("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
              e.printStackTrace();
        }

        Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection
             ("jdbc:oracle:oci8:@hostname_orcl", "user", "passwd");

        Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
        ResultSet rset = stmt.executeQuery("sql bla bla");
        while (rset.next())
              System.out.println (rset.getString(1));   // Print col 1
        stmt.close();
  }
}
```

wie wärs damit?


----------



## Mizus (13. Mai 2004)

und wenn das nicht klappt schauste einfach mal hier nach.
1.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel2/java_200006.htm

2. wenn du ein bissel in diesem Forum gesucht hättest, wäre dir auch bestimmt auf gefallen das sollche Fragen schon mal da gewessen sind...

tschÖöÖ mizus


----------

